# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay đi London

## hantt.163

Vé máy bay  đi London (Vương Quốc Anh), giá vé đi London rẻ nhất dành cho du học  sinh – Tổng đại lý bán vé máy bay V&V là đại lý của tất cả các hãng  hàng không trong nước và hàng không Quốc tế: Vietnam Airlines, JetStar, Air Mekong, VietJetAir, Malaysia Airlines, AirAsia, China Airlines, Aeroflot, Tiger Airways, LionAir, Cepupacific Air, Hong Kong Airlines, Singapore airlines ….

 Giá vé máy bay Hà Nội Anh – thủ đô London của Vietnam Airlines dạng khứ hồi  khoảng 1130USD. Đại lý vé máy bay V&V xin gửi tới quý khách lịch  trình bay tham khảo. Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên  hệ trực tiếp đường dây nóng để được hỗ trợ tốt nhất.

*STT*
*Hãng bay*
*Số hiệu chuyến bay*
*Sân bay khởi hành*
*Sân bay đến*
*Giờ bay*
*Giờ đến*
*Trung chuyển*

*Từ Hà Nội đi Luân Đôn
*

1
VNA
145
HAN
LGW
22:45
07:50+1
-

*Từ Luân Đôn về Hà Nội*

1
VNA
144
LGW
HAN
10:40
06:50+1





 Một số điểm tham quan, du lịch miễn phí bạn nên đến khi đã trải qua chặng đường dài Hà Nội – London:
 1. Phòng trưng bày nghệ thuật
2. Bảo tàng
 3. Công viên Hoàng Gia
 4. Xem lính thay phiên gác
 5. Bờ nam sông Thames


 Đặc biệt: Giá vé ưu đãi và rẻ nhất dành cho các Công ty du học, du học sinh …
 Thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ V&V để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ tốt nhất.

----------

